# Instrument Pocket depth complaint



## Taxciter (Apr 18, 2005)

The "instrument pocket" (the upper center console compartment / pocket that gets replaced by the optional navigation system display) is too shallow to allow CDs to stack flat.
This relates to the 2007 350Z Roadster Enthusiast and other models as well.
I have found nothing on the web or forums re this design "flaw", and have no idea why Nissan didn't make it more CD-friendly.
Is it possible to make this pocket deeper by a centimeter or so?


----------

